# SWOAPE Planted Tank Tour 2005



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I would like to get a list of people that are interested in having Tom Barr visit their homes and work their tanks so to speak. He has offered to check out members tanks and help us fix them. Kind of like a SWOAPE Planted Tank Tour 2005. Anyone interested should sound off now. I will send out emails to everyone on the list so everyone can have a fair shot at this. I would like to plan out a route to follow so we can hit as many houses as possible and waste as little time doing it. I am awaiting a response from Tom about how many houses he will visit or how much time he is willing to devote to this on his visit. If you can include an address and/or directions that would be helpful also. You can PM me or email if you would like. Thank you.

Jim
[email protected]


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I'd like input on my tank, and we had discussed at the meeting since my tank is so small (7 gallons), actually taking my tank to Matt's place. That is fine with me as long as I get advice how to do that safely.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I can help you get your tank here Dineen ( and will help you get it back to our place too)! How far are you from me? 

We can probably just drain some of the water (I have plenty of 5g buckets) and put it back in once we get to my place. I would be curious to see if I under/overshot the fert guestimates for your tank too! 

Be sure to bring up the water change routine too!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I would also love input on my tank, so ill bring pictures  No reason to drive Tom all the way to Columbus for three tanks, only two of which are being done properly.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

That would be great if we can fit him in, but it's not a necessity. I can hear Tom now, "Yep, you have algae, because you don't have enough plants in your tanks...add more plants." I could probably show him digital pix and get about the same response....I would prefer him seeing an established tank of mine.


----------

